
Show HN: The Simplest Way to Write - HermanMartinus
https://somewordsfor.me
======
json_
Awesome! A whole new meaning to having your head in the clouds.

------
maryhadhad
This is great :)

------
deone
Awesomeness!

------
fdarko
Good stuff!

------
cakes101
love it!

